# My New Pipe and Handy Tamper



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Just bought this new Design Berlin Silver Band 9mm filter pipe and what a beautiful smoker it is. Looking forward to many happy years with it.
The handy tamper is an inert 303 rifle bullet which is brilliant for the tamp and twist method, also great for pricking tobacco from the pipe walls. There's also my favourite Ronson butane pipe lighter.
Roger.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello Roger,
Tho not a pipe smoker I was caught by the image of your new pipe.
Can fully appreciate that must be a "beautiful smoker" indeed. So beautiful to look at in the photo you posted, it has to be stunning to view in reality. It will surely be enjoyed on the cold winter nights ahead.
Happy Smoking,
Thanks for giving us a look at that beauty.
And...Happy Christmas:smile:
Bob.
(maxwell62)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the pipe...and the tamper!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

That pipe is beautiful!


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice pipe!
I too am using an inert shell casing for a tamper after I lost my cheapie somewhere in the truck. Im wanting to take it a step further and clear out the lead cavity of the bullet itself (leaving the copper jacket), and epoxy a poker in place. That way I can have a poker/tamper all in one again.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

So sexy!!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Very cool pic!!!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd say that tamper could save your life one day!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I may be the only one, but as a firearms owner, I do not think that is a good idea to even develop the habit of putting cartridges near a fire. Yes, I know you are in England. Yes, I know it is inert. Yes, I know that if you lit an unchambered round, the bullet would only pop out without velocity, but it is bad firearms handling mentality.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CWL said:


> I may be the only one, but as a firearms owner, I do not think that is a good idea to even develop the habit of putting cartridges near a fire. Yes, I know you are in England. Yes, I know it is inert. Yes, I know that if you lit an unchambered round, the bullet would only pop out without velocity, but it is bad firearms handling mentality.


I Agree. I have ove 10,000 rounds of ammunition in different calibers, and don't like the idea of leaving ammunition in my car on a hot day let alone, of a bullet near fire. Say someone else thinks it looks cool, tries it with a real round... brass in hand it is.

As for the pipe. very nice.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

I see where you guys are coming from. Kind of like the "treat every firearm as if it's loaded" rule. Even if you're 100% sure, you checked the chamber 50 times, etc. it's still good practice to treat the gun as if it's loaded.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

CWL said:


> I may be the only one, but as a firearms owner, I do not think that is a good idea to even develop the habit of putting cartridges near a fire. Yes, I know you are in England. Yes, I know it is inert. Yes, I know that if you lit an unchambered round, the bullet would only pop out without velocity, but it is bad firearms handling mentality.


As far as bad firearms handling mentality goes CWL, my knowledge is zero. Never having fired or owned a gun and never will own one (ordinary citizens over here don't have any interest whatsover, or see the need to carry sidearms, on top of which it is illegal in any case to have one), I will bow to your superior knowledge and experience on the matter. Might pop it back in the drawer and use my Rodgers knife again.
Regards, Roger.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I Agree. I have ove 10,000 rounds of ammunition in different calibers, and don't like the idea of leaving ammunition in my car on a hot day let alone, of a bullet near fire. Say someone else thinks it looks cool, tries it with a real round... brass in hand it is.
> 
> As for the pipe. very nice.


Didn't intend to set a bad example to my gun owning cousins accross the pond, Kid, as we just don't do guns over here.
Regards, Roger.

p.s. Surely someone isn't stupid enough to tamp their pipe with a live bullet!!!!!!!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Spectabalis said:


> p.s. Surely someone isn't stupid enough to tamp their pipe with a live bullet!!!!!!!


Someone somewhere is stupid enough. And don't call me Shirley!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Spectabalis said:


> p.s. Surely someone isn't stupid enough to tamp their pipe with a live bullet!!!!!!!


You'd think so Roger, but don't forget we live in a country where the Vice President shot someone in the face while he was out hunting. 

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2006-02-12-cheney-hunting_x.htm


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I as well often use a spent shell casing if I am in the vehicle etc. I do not have the bullet in it however. Takes a lot of the guesswork out of it as to whether or not it could go off.:canada:


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL, I have a cartridge that I'll use on occasion...of course, no powder or primer.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> You'd think so Roger, but don't forget we live in a country where the Vice President shot someone in the face while he was out hunting.
> 
> USATODAY.com - Cheney shoots at quail, hits hunting companion


LOL. Really didn't know anything about that John. The link states it was a quail hunt. He wasn't after the Dan veriety was he? (Sorry, different spelling!!)
Roger


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

I posted a pic of my new pipe to share with my fellow pipers, but as the tamper has caused some feathers to be ruffled, I'll put things into perspective.

There is a WW2 living museum in North Yorkshire called Eden Camp It was originally built in 1942 as a POW camp for German and Italian soldiers. It was opened as a museum in 1987. It is used considerably by schools as an aid to the curriculum re modern history. (Been myself and is really interesting)
Anyway, in the shop, they sell various things relating to that period, including various REPLICA bullets, marked, inert bullets, as keyrings, seperately etc. Believe me, they would not be allowed to sell REAL bullets to them. My grandaughter got me one as she thought it "cool".
So rest assured, there is no chance whatsoever of me having a live round ricocheting up my left nostril the next time I tamp my pipe.
Hope this explanation helps,
Regards, Roger

www.edencamp.co.uk


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Roger, don't get me wrong as I think the shell works quite well. Around my vehicles and house with all the hunting and shooting it is nice to see no bullet on the end. Takes the guess work out of it.Ha.Ha.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Spectabalis said:


> I posted a pic of my new pipe to share with my fellow pipers, but as the tamper has caused some feathers to be ruffled, I'll put things into perspective.
> 
> There is a WW2 living museum in North Yorkshire called Eden Camp It was originally built in 1942 as a POW camp for German and Italian soldiers. It was opened as a museum in 1987. It is used considerably by schools as an aid to the curriculum re modern history. (Been myself and is really interesting)
> Anyway, in the shop, they sell various things relating to that period, including various REPLICA bullets, marked, inert bullets, as keyrings, seperately etc. Believe me, they would not be allowed to sell REAL bullets to them. My grandaughter got me one as she thought it "cool".
> ...


Thanks for the link. That looks very interesting. I'm a history buff with a particular interest in the two European wars so I would love to visit it someday.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

No worries here Roger. Sometimes I'll tamp with my finger. Guess what.. I didnt get burned. ( yes I know its an inert round )

It seems a lack of experience will get the feathers ruffled. Someone mentioned not leaving a box of ammo in their hot car. Well my pistol has live ammo while in my car in the hot Summer... as many thousands of people that carry handguns. Dont hear much on the news of rounds popping off in the grocery store parking lots.

Beauty of a pipe I must say.:thumb:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Spectabalis said:


> p.s. Surely someone isn't stupid enough to tamp their pipe with a live bullet!!!!!!!


Ever hear of the Darwin Awards? :lol:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Rules are guidelines as far as I'm concerned. I'm sure some would think I'm an evil person because my gun is loaded, no trigger lock, etc. But heck, there are no kids, the cats seem to have no interest in shooting, and if someone breaks in and shoots themselves, all I could do is say thanks for sparing me the trauma...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I personally don't have a problem using an inert casing as a tamper, looks cool & works great I'm sure. While technically it may set a bad example, I don't think you'll cause anyone to use a live round as a tamper. I had a .45 Colt bullet cigar cutter for a while (until I lost it), looked super awesome & worked like a charm.

DON'T USE A LIVE ROUND ANYWHERE NEAR FIRE. Inert is fine. There, we're covered.

Oh and for the record, I am a gun owner, a very safe one too.

Carry on Roger :thumb:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Rules are guidelines as far as I'm concerned. I'm sure some would think I'm an evil person because my gun is loaded, no trigger lock, etc. But heck, there are no kids, the cats seem to have no interest in shooting, and if someone breaks in and shoots themselves, all I could do is say thanks for sparing me the trauma...


Good thing your feline is not like this putty cat.










Then again, if he was he might be some help in a tight spot.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Dang, I lost my pipe tool again. I'll just use the pin from this grenade as a poker...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

BTW, if you touch-off a live cartridge that is not chambered into a firearm, it won't launch a bullet at terminal velocity, it will just pop or maybe fizzle since the gases and bullet isn't being forced out a barrel under pressure. I am just pointing this out to pay respect for weapons and ammo as a general practice. Those with firearms have probably all heard of the "4 Rules" of treating firearms, and yet there are still negligent accidents which make us all look bad.


----------

